

The Paradox of Technology with Generation Y - graphicmatt
http://yworking.com/technology/the-paradox-of-technology-with-generation-y/

======
julieb2
I think your example of someone who is native English speaking saying "I am
not good at English" is the perfect analogy. Members of GenY are likely
comparing themself to other members of GenY (guys that built Facebook, for
example) and in comparison, find themselves lacking. If they were to compare
themselves to Baby Boomers or even GenXer's, however, they might sing a
different tune.

